# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Planes Especiales de Sequía - ¿qué os parecen?

## Salut

Aupa gentes!!

Debido a una serie de obras hidráulicas que afectan de forma particularmente negativa a mi tierra, he estado indagando en el Plan Especial de Sequía de la cuenca del Segura.

La verdad es que me he horrorizado un poco por la metodología utilizada para crear un indicador que afecta de forma tan profunda la vida de la gente, que se caracteriza por una capacidad predictiva prácticamente nula.

Buena parte de esa metodología viene determinada desde el Consejo del Agua, por lo que imagino que en otras cuencas sucederá algo semejante.


Cabe decir que los PES actualmente vigentes son los primeros que se han elaborado, por lo que es normal que existan muchos defectos.... sobre todo por las grandes resistencias que se puede uno encontrar al intentar introducir cambios.

¿Alguno de vosotros tiene una opinión formada al respecto? Creo que el debate sobre la gestión de las sequías puede ser bastante interesante.



EDIT: Enlaces a los PES de las diferentes Confederaciones.

Duero
Ebro
Guadalquivir
Guadiana
Júcar
Segura
Tajo

----------


## Salut

Bueno, creo que sería conveniente que me extendiera un poquito...

Pinchando aquí podreis encontrar el PES de la cuenca del Segura.

Existe en el Plan bastante información hidrológica e histórica, pero lo que es realmente el Plan se resume en unas pocas líneas -y es en mi opinión bastante pobre-.

Básicamente, se utiliza un número índice para determinar si la cuenca está en sequía o no, y en qué grado (prealerta, alerta y emergencia). Para cada una de estas situaciones se tienen previstas una serie de medidas para minimizar el impacto negativo de la sequía.


En la web de la CHS se publica periódicamente el ínice de estado. 


^^ Por ejemplo, a 1 de diciembre de 2009 estamos en estado de "Alerta". Y el 1 de abril estabamos en "Prealerta", mientras que en diciembre de 2008 estábamos en "Emergencia".

----------


## Salut

*Cómo se confecciona el Indice de Estado*

El índice anteriormente mostrado se calcula agregando los índices del "Sistema Cuenca" (el estado de los recursos propios del Segura) y del "Sistema Trasvase".

Bajo esta formulita matemática que la mayoría de la gente no comprende, se esconde un modelo de gestión del agua tendente a la sobreexplotación de los recursos:



- El índice del Sistema Cuenca se elabora a partir de los indicadores "Aportaciones Acumuladas" y "Existencias en Pantanos". Se pondera en un 66% el primero y en un 33% el segundo.

- El índice del Sistema Trasvase se elabora a partir de los indicadores "Aportaciones Acumuladas" y "Excedente Trasvasable". Se pondera en un 33% el primero y en un 66% el segundo.

Los indicadores son números adimensionales, obtenidos mediante la siguiente ecuación:



Que viene a decir que:

* Cuando el indicador está en máximos históricos, se le asigna el valor de 1
* Cuando el indicador está en su media histórica, se le asigna el valor de 0,5
* Cuando el indicador está en mínimos históricos, se le asigna el valor de 0

Entremedias, la relación es lineal.

----------


## Salut

*¿Qué falla en el Índice de Estado?*

La finalidad principal de los Planes Especiales de Sequía es minimizar el impacto negativo de las épocas de poca lluvia, por lo que debería:
1º) Maximizar en lo posible la disponibilidad del recurso en dichas épocas
2º) Priorizar el uso del recurso, de manera que se restrinjan primero los usos menos necesarios del agua

El Índice de Estado tiene un papel muy relevante en el primero de estos objetivos. Por ello, es especialmente importante que utilice indicadores de disponibilidad futura.

De los indicadores que hemos visto más arriba, "Aportaciones Acumuladas" no es ningún indicador futuro. Es un indicador pasado, que por lo tanto no tiene utilidad alguna.

Los indicadores de disponibilidad futura son, esencialmente, las existencias en los embalses (utilizado, pero con un peso muy bajo en el índice) y en los acuíferos (no utilizado).

Otro error de calado es asignar el valor de 0,5 a la "media histórica" de cualquier indicador. En la cuenca del Segura se está notando de forma especialmente severa el efecto del cambio climático, por lo que es de prever que en el futuro la media será sensiblemente más baja que la de hace varias décadas. En consecuencia, se debería planificar partiendo de un valor medio más bajo.


*Otros fallos del PES*

Se podría hablar largo y tendido sobre las actuaciones encaminadas a ahorrar y priorizar el uso del agua. En la Memoria del PES aparecen de la página 253 a la 255. Cabe destacar que las medidas para la situación de prealerta (amenaza de sequía) son todas de tipo voluntario, con una incidencia muy baja en la reducción del consumo de agua. La CHS confía en que estas medidas reduzcan la demanda un 10%, cuantía que, además de insuficiente, resulta poco realista dada la voluntariedad de esas medidas.

Más adelante, en situación de alerta y emergencia, se reduce el suministro de agua a los agricultores en un 25% y un 50% respectivamente. La cifra elegida es completamente arbitraria, y no se prioriza para nada según los tipos de cultivo. Por ejemplo, el riego de socorro de plantaciones leñosas debería tener prioridad absoluta -sólo detras del consumo humano y ambiental-.

Otro apartado que ha generado una fuerte polémica entre la CHS y los movimientos sociales de Albacete es el establecimiento de pozos de sequía para el bombeo coyuntural de aguas subterráneas. Se pretende convertir los acuíferos en un gran embalse, y "desembalsar" en época de sequía. Siendo la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos el principal problema de la cuenca del Segura, y habida cuenta de los graves problemas del PES anteriormente mencionados, esta actuación es de lo más desafortunado, con graves consecuencias sociales y ambientales. Este año será el quinto consecutivo en que se encenderán los pozos de sequía... ¿Es esto un "bombeo coyuntural"?


Ea, espero que alguien lea este tostón y le pique un poco la curiosidad de qué dice el PES de su cuenca  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:     pabersematao 

esto es para nota ein ?? :Confused: 

Salut, aunque todo no lo he comprendido, (y mas leyendo aprisa  :Confused: ) es un placer saber que en el foro contamos con gente experta en muchos temas, ejemplo tu "tesis" cum laude  :Cool: 

salu2 y repito, un placer  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Ñas, tampoco es nada del otro mundo. Cualquiera que se lea un PES y tenga un mínimo de nociones puede sacar unas pocas conclusiones sobre las ganas que le echaron los técnicos  :Stick Out Tongue: 


La forma de elaborar el Índice de Estado de la cuenca del Júcar me convence algo más:
http://www2.chj.gob.es/docus/OPH/Seq...eqNov09WEB.pdf

^^ Basado casi íntegramente en precipitaciones, existencias en embalses y niveles piezométricos  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Ñas, tampoco es nada del otro mundo. Cualquiera que se lea un PES y tenga un mínimo de nociones puede sacar unas pocas conclusiones sobre las ganas que le echaron los técnicos 
> 
> 
> La forma de elaborar el Índice de Estado de la cuenca del Júcar me convence algo más:
> http://www2.chj.gob.es/docus/OPH/Seq...eqNov09WEB.pdf
> 
> ^^ Basado casi íntegramente en precipitaciones, existencias en embalses y niveles piezométricos



Yo opino Salut (ya me explicarás lo de tu nombre tan Valenciano  :Big Grin: ) que hay que disponer de bastantes conocimientos técnicos para poder discutir de lo que tu propones, entiendo lo que propones para paliar en parte los impactos de la sequia o incluso a disminuir sus efectos, pero de ahi a discutir los PES propuestos por técnicos...yo no me atrevo, la verdad  :Cool: 

salu2 Salut :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Sierra de Segura

La cuenca del Segura es la más seca de las cuencas españolas, a pesar del trasvase Tajo-Segura, del propio río Segura, -el que he llegado a ver su nacimiento seco- o el caudaloso río Mundo, no es suficiente para abastecer las necesidades de la región Murciana, parte de Alicante o Almeria. 
En éste invierno abundante de agua, donde en practicamente toda España se van a acumular reservas para varios años, los embalses del Segura estan a un tercio de su capacidad.
Pienso que una buena cocienciación medioambiental con el agua y su buen uso en riegos, modernizandolos y un abastecimiento moderado, e incluso evitar perdidas por evaporización, controlar la desertizaciones por medios de reforestaciones, todo esto serían soluciones que supongo ya abrán estasdo en estudio.
*Salut* los datos técnicos que aportas son fenomenales, pero no he entendido la mitad, eso es en teoria, pero la practica también es fundamental.
saludos.

----------


## Salut

^^ La práctica es que, como basan el Índice de Estado en indicadores pasados y en medias históricas (en una historia de sobreexplotación), a poco que llegue agua a los embalses.... los vacían de nuevo para regar.

Con el actual índice de estado consideran "normal" tener los embalses a menos del 30%, y como es "normal", se puede regar a lo bestia como hacían antaño.

Y claro, como el vaciado de embalses es sistemático, muy pronto llegan las situaciones de emergencia y a poner en marcha los pozos de sequía.

Fíjate por ejemplo en cómo en 4 meses (de marzo de 2005 a agosto de 2005) se pasa de una situación de "normalidad" a una situación de "emergencia". ¿Se puede decir que se tenga una gestión racional de la sequía visto este ejemplo?

Espero que con esta explicación se entienda  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Yo opino Salut (ya me explicarás lo de tu nombre tan Valenciano ) que hay que disponer de bastantes conocimientos técnicos para poder discutir de lo que tu propones, entiendo lo que propones para paliar en parte los impactos de la sequia o incluso a disminuir sus efectos, pero de ahi a discutir los PES propuestos por técnicos...yo no me atrevo, la verdad 
> 
> salu2 Salut


^^ Eso es lo que pretenden desde las Confederaciones. Darnos miedo apelando a su supuesta autoridad científico-técnica. Pero a poco que se tengan unos conceptos mínimos y se conozca bien la cuenca en la que se reside, hay un margen amplísimo para la discusión.

Yo por ejemplo no voy a poder discutirles sobre si en tal o cual acuífero hay tanta o cuanta capacidad de almacenamiento (eso lo calculan los del IGME muy bien), pero sí se que sacando más de lo que entra el acuífero se va a agotar... Sí se que cada gota de agua sacada por un pozo, es una gota de agua menos que sale por las fuentes.

Y a partir de alli, documentarse y razonar  :Smile: 

Un saludico!

----------


## Sierra de Segura

La práctica es lo que no se aplica o no quiere aplicarse. ¿Por qué?. Quizas por que no interese a unos pocos o no convenga a otros pocos, no lo se.
Yo pertenezco a una Comunidad de Regantes " la del Guadalmena", se riegan bastantes hectáreas de olivos y gastamos al año unos 5 Hm3 de agua. Aqui hay riego forzoso y de socorro, hace unos años salió publicada en el BOE la ampliación de la Comunidad, cosa que al día de hoy esta parada. También se penso en poner contadores para regular el agua, eso no le interesa a los cuatro grandes de aqui, y, no se ha hecho.
Mientras tanto a todo esto, casi todos los días se abren compuertas del pantano y allá que va el agua, ¿A donde?, no lo se. 
Hay tantas preguntas sin respuestas. Mejor dicho sin querer contestarse.
Saludos.

----------


## Salut

^^ La empresa en la que trabajo también riega desde el Guadalmena. En nuestro caso (aguas arriba del embalse), el problemón viene de la sobreexplotación manchega: se nos han secado todos los ríos de la margen derecha.

----------


## Salut

> *Expertos internacionales debaten en Murcia una estrategia unificada de lucha contra la sequía*
> 
> La reunión del Grupo de Expertos en Índices Agrícolas de Sequía, que organiza la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, apoyada por la Estrategia de Alerta Temprana contra desastres de la ONU (UNISDR) y la Organización Meteorológica Mundial, se ha iniciado hoy en Murcia con el objetivo de establecer un sistema de alerta contra las sequías y sus efectos sobre la agricultura que se pueda aplicar en todo el mundo. Las jornadas han sido inauguradas oficialmente por la presidenta de la CHS, Charo Quesada, y el experto en agricultura y sequías de la Organización Meteorológica Mundial, M.V.K. Sivakumar, se prolongarán hasta el 4 de junio en Murcia y cuentan con la presencia de reputados especialistas de todos los continentes.
> 
> La Reunión del Grupo de Expertos en Murcia es la segunda cita de estas características, tras el Inter-Regional Workshop on Indices and Early Warnings Systems for Droughts de Lincoln-Nebraska, que tuvo lugar en Estados Unidos en 2009. Fue en esta cita donde se sentaron las bases del futuro índice nacional de alerta ante las sequías, que ahora debe terminar de perfilarse. Una vez diseñado, este sistema podrá aplicarse a lo largo del mundo y permitirá unificar criterios acerca del impacto que las sequías pueden producir en el sector agrícola y el suministro general de agua.
> 
> Además de las experiencias regionales de diversos representantes internacionales, contaron ayer con la presentación del ‘Informe global de las Naciones Unidas sobre la reducción de riesgos en Catástrofes’ a cargo de Andrew Maskrey, secretario de la Estrategia Internacional para la Reducción de Catástrofes de las Naciones Unidas. Los países seleccionados para explicar sus sistemas de estudio de la sequía son India, Brasil, Australia, Francia, Kenia y España, si bien representantes de Estados Unidos o Suiza (como sede de la WMO) también realizarán ponencias.


http://iagua.es/2010/06/expertos-int...tra-la-sequia/

^^ Lástima no haber podido asistir  :Frown:   Por que el Plan Especial de Sequías de la cuenca del Segura es una auténtica castaña.




*EDIT:* Enlaces, todos en inglés

Web oficial del encuentro

Programa 
Lista de asistentes 
Resumen y recomendaciones

Presentaciones de las sesiones <= probablemente lo más interesante

----------

